# Topics > Unmanned vehicles > Unmanned ground vehicles >  Pronto4 Series 4 Vehicle Agnostic Autonomy System, for existing vehicles and vessels, Kairos Autonomi, South Sandy, Utah, USA

## Airicist

Developer  - Kairos Autonomi

----------


## Airicist

Kairos Autonomi: Unmanned Ground Vehicle Kits 

Published on Jun 26, 2013




> This video introduces Kairos Autonomi, which makes robotic applique kits, or kits that provide an unmanned capability to existing ground vehicles or surface vessels.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Kairos Autonomi Pronto4 Uomo"
The Pronto4 Uomo (wo-mo) is a Robotic Applique Kit that converts existing vehicles into remotely operated vehicles.

September 30, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Kairos Autonomi Pronto4 Uomo Installation 

Published on Jan 16, 2015




> In this video, Kairos Autonomi installs our product, the Pronto4 Uomo (pronounced wo-mo) in four different vehicles all playing at once. This robotic appliqu? converts existing man-drivable vehicles into remotely operated vehicles. It can be installed in an unmodified vehicle with an average 10 minute installation time. It can be controlled by tele-operation and GPS path following control.

----------


## Airicist

Rapidly Installable, Robotic Applique Kit (RIRAK) with External Manipulator Arm

Published on Aug 11, 2015




> Rapidly Installable, Robotic Applique Kit (RIRAK) with a Rapidly Installable, External Manipulator Arm (RIEMA)

----------

